# Capt. Hollis Forrester "East Matagorda"



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Drifting these tailing Redfish and drifting the Trout and Reds under the birds has been a great past few days with it only getting better. Our Trophy Trout and Red fishing has just kicked off, definitely now is the time to begin so be looking forward to see some big Trout photos from my end, we can wade or drift for them, it's going to be a banner year. The hot weather is now gone and the days are extremely comfortable with some nice cool mornings and evenings which have triggered these fish into a feed with the influx of shrimp being flushed out into the bay kicking off the bird action along the flats. We've been throwing lots of top waters and also Gulp under a Midcoast rattle cork plus Down South plastics. Everyone can enjoy this so don't forget about the kids, I can accommodate anyone . Thanks For reading the report and for available dates contact me with the information below . Tight Lines! Capt. Hollis Forrester
979-236-3115
www.capthollisforrester.com 
[email protected]


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*photo*

photo


----------

